# TopDrawer Soccer is ridiculous!



## MakeAPlay (Sep 28, 2016)

http://www.topdrawersoccer.com/club-player-profile/deanne-rose/pid-74768/tab-college-choices

Florida found their replacement for Savannah Jordan. How the heck is she ranked only 128th in the class of 2017? Outside of Mal Pugh this girl is going to have the biggest impact on college of any new player in 2017. She is a starter on the Canadian WNT and has 4 goals at the senior level this year including a goal and an assist in the Bronze medal game against Brazil. This girl is a star and will be the leading scorer in the SEC next year.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 28, 2016)

http://www.canadasoccer.com/?t=profile&pid=7984

http://www.simcoe.com/sports-story/6816889-alliston-s-deanne-rose-helps-canadian-women-s-soccer-team-win-bronze-at-rio/

http://www.sportsnet.ca/soccer/canada-womens-soccer-rio-olympcis-concacaf-costa-rica-john-herdman/

http://fansided.com/2016/08/19/canada-deanne-rose-youngest-olympian-score/


----------

